# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  FA/ADOPTANTS POUR PASTIS SEUL DANS UN CHALET

## gali1301

Nous recherchons une solution pour notre petit Pastis.

Pastis est un jeune garçon abandonné cet été qui a erré plusieurs semaines   cherchant quelquun pour lui venir en aide.

Cest un loulou très câlin, très joueur quil faut savoir respecter quand il ne veut pas, il ne veut pas et il sait très bien se faire comprendre.

Ce loulou vit actuellement seul dans un chalet avec 2 autres chats. Nous navions malheureusement que cette solution pour le sortir de la rue.

Il a été malade suite à son séjour dehors, aujourdhui il garde une petite séquelle, sa respiration est un peu plus forte que la norme et parfois il éternue, mais à part ça il va très bien.

Cest un vrai gourmand, il ne pense quaux câlins et à aux miam miam

Il sennuie tout seul lui qui aime tant la compagnie.
Y aurait-il une bonne famille pour lui ?
Avec ou sans autres chats du moment quil a de la présence.

Environnement sécurisé obligatoire.

contact association_challange@laposte.net

----------


## Jenny éducatrice dog

Bonsoir je suis fa et je souhaite savoir où vous êtes svp afin de lui offrir un doux foyer merci 🙏

----------


## gali1301

Bonjour 
il est dans le 93

----------


## gali1301

Up Up up

----------


## gali1301

Toujours seul

----------

